# Stunning B&W photos



## Mandy (Dec 27, 2009)

A friend shared this link, and the photos are breathtaking! I'm gonna put a couple of them on my Kindle.

http://photo.tutsplus.com/articles/inspiration/100-awe-inspiring-black-white-photographs/


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Thank you for sharing.  Many of them would make beautiful screensavers.
deb


----------



## PhillipA82 (Dec 20, 2009)

That's why I love photography


----------

